# FA - Back Online



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2008)

The site is back online. We're doing some live tweaks right now to meet the flood and get things running smoothly. Hold in there. 

*EDIT:* Server is getting slammed. We're tweaking as we go.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 5, 2008)

Now taking bets that the furries all trying to get on at once crashes it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 6, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Now taking bets that the furries all trying to get on at once crashes it.


And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.


----------



## draigfaol (Aug 6, 2008)

You'll be running so fast that Mother Nature will be like "SLOW DOWN!" and you'll be like "No!" and kick her in the face.





Why does that line seem so appropriate right now?


----------



## vlaadlynx (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like whatever small bugs were there in the first 10 minutes are gone already. Haven't gotten a blank page in a few minutes now. Looks Good! *thumbsup


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.



Well played Mr. Dragoneer, I laughed n_n

Draigfoal: it doesn't, because the line is not "no" but "FUCK YOU". Then you kick her with your energy legs.


----------



## redstarr (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.



Oh man I lold.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.



My friend..
You win x3


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.



Damn, I should've gotten in on those stocks xD
lol

Really awesome! Tonight's a good night, no?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.



And Johnson & Johnson(ky jelly) and vaseline...and so on and so forth.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

just got the 503 error.
i swear will you guys atleast slow down on submitting until the site is 100% healthy.
lol
ok i submitted.
whaaaat 
>.>
<.<
<.>
why is everyone staring at me like that
quit staring!!!!
*trys to hide


----------



## Raaben (Aug 6, 2008)

It's going fairly slow for me right now, but so far so good. The only issue I'm having is that I can't get it to show the full date format instead of the fuzzy format.


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.


 
*snicker!*

Awesome work, folks!  Looks like it's starting to stabilize on my end (no more blank pages or missing stylesheets).

Also, I love what you've done with the message center.  It looks great.  :grin:

Thanks again!  Now get some rest!


----------



## Merriss (Aug 6, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 6, 2008)

So I noticed.  Can't sign in, though.  Eh, I'll wait patiently.  Won't kill me to wait.  Congrats, FA staff for getting the site back up.  Cheers~


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.



Haha, awesome.
Also, good to see the site back.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 6, 2008)

And here I thought it would be down another month... me of little faith.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1423821/ <- holy moley the favorites!


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm getting connection reset


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Aug 6, 2008)

so am i now >>


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> i'm getting connection reset





Rilvor said:


> Now taking bets that the furries all trying to get on at once crashes it.



it crashed.
god don't you love being right.


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 6, 2008)

shit.. it crashed >__<


----------



## Jarz (Aug 6, 2008)

I think ill wait until everything is more stable, anyway, thanks a lot for all that work ^^


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 6, 2008)

same and my style sheet keeps dropping out.

on the other hand ..

Thanks 'Neer and everyone else  especially the 48 hour Yak

you are gods


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Doh!  Wrong thread.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

T_T
atleast i was able to submit my welcome back FA image again.
hahahaha
lol


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Now taking bets that the furries all trying to get on at once crashes it.



And byuh-bye, it's gone


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 6, 2008)

502 error now on the site.

Sign of live editing or sign of the devil? (Server crash)


----------



## raemuz (Aug 6, 2008)

BOOM!


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 6, 2008)

I checked the homepage, could EASILY tell it was struggling from all of those that disappoint me. I decided to leave the site alone... one less user to clog it up..

I say put it up with a submission governor since everyfur can't contain their HOMFG!!


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

raemuz said:


> BOOM!



*pulls out network nuke
*sets it near the colo
*detonates from a safe distance of 5 miles
*watches as trogdor remains crashed.
i'm such an evil kitty
please let FA come back soon


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2008)

The site is back up? Does that mean that I don't have to sacrifice this goat now?

*goat bleats somewhere in the background*

Edit: Looks like I spoke too soon...or was it too late?


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 6, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> it crashed.
> god don't you love being right.



I've been around FA for a long time, so I know how it works around here.

But yes I do. Consequently, I'm right fairly often.


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 6, 2008)

Now is when I feel really sorry for the poor admins.  Running after bugs and trying to fix things as fast as they can.  

I need sleep anyways, so tommorrow, perhaps the site will be all better.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 6, 2008)

Good to hear that it's back up.. though it seems to have had some kind of error (Getting a blank page) But I guess it's a cold boot.. and some fixing might be in order.. or maybe the FLOOD was just too much hahahahaha...


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 6, 2008)

"We are currently working on restoring services to the site. Please be patient."
SCHNELL SCHNELL TIME IS OF THE ESSENCE


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Spoke too soon, I guess. Then again, this is to be expected after a server move, not to mention the slashdotting we're giving the server right now. XD

Here's what I'm getting:

Blank white pages.
Partial loads with missing stylesheets.
Connection resets.
502 Errors.
Best of luck getting these ironed out.  Guess you can consider this Trogdor's trial by fire.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I've been around FA for a long time, so I know how it works around here.
> 
> But yes I do. Consequently, I'm right fairly often.



*bows before the great one


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm gonna stay off until thursday (UK time) so that the site has time to recover

P.S looks like the serverhas actually crashed as this page would note normally be linked to the site in the manner of coding and updates
http://yak.furaffinity.net/pages/sun_www.htm


----------



## bane233 (Aug 6, 2008)

whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!! ITS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2008)

"THE SERVER WILL BE FINE! EVERYTHING IS FINE!" 
*kabloosh*
"THE SERVER WILL BE FINE! EVERYTHING IS FINE!" 
"DAMMIT, GET ME THAT DAMN DUCT TAPE! WE'VE GOT TO FIX THIS OR WE'RE ALL DEAD MEN!"

This is one for the history books.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 6, 2008)

furcity said:


> I'm gonna stay off until thursday (UK time) so that the site has time to recover



If only thousands of other users followed suit, the site wouldn't be dying right now


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

bane233 said:


> whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!! ITS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*stares at you with evil glare.
trickster you shall feel Trogdors burninating power if you keep that up.
joking about site being back.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> "THE SERVER WILL BE FINE! EVERYTHING IS FINE!"
> *kabloosh*
> "THE SERVER WILL BE FINE! EVERYTHING IS FINE!"
> "DAMMIT, GET ME THAT DAMN DUCT TAPE! WE'VE GOT TO FIX THIS OR WE'RE ALL DEAD MEN!"
> ...


*sets off another network nuke
hehehehhe


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 6, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> If only thousands of other users followed suit, the site wouldn't be dying right now


They told the capacity can handle a flood, and I believe them. Too bad there's nothing else left to blame the issues on, unless the news post on the front page ("working to restore services") is still relevant.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Aug 6, 2008)

This is what happens when there are a bunch of guys outside waiting for a big sale to happen. Once you start to open the doors, all hell breaks loose. Too bad you can't force people to wait in line and get the hyped product one at a time, unless you restrict I don't know IP addresses and allow them in one at a time, but that sounds tedious.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 6, 2008)

Just give it a swift kick Neer... It's an Old Aussie trick.. and it works 98% of the time


----------



## blade (Aug 6, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24557 is a mini update.

There's some tweaking being done.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> They told the capacity can handle a flood, and I believe them. Too bad there's nothing else left to blame the issues on, unless the news post on the front page ("working to restore services") is still relevant.



News Flash!!
This just in.
Eyewitnesses have reported seeing men wearing black suits and masks while sporting handsome Afros were just now leaving the building that houses the FurAffinity server.
one eyewitness has reported seeing one of them holding a gun and a furries head.

More on this after tonights lotto
and back to you Jan


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 6, 2008)

blade said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24557 is a mini update.
> 
> There's some tweaking being done.


Quoted for undisputed, pristine truth.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

the site has returned!!!


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> *snip*... unless the news post on the front page ("working to restore services") is still relevant.


 
Pretty much, yes.

How a system behaves in a controlled environment, and how a system behaves when it's getting hammered are two entirely different things, and often there's no way to really simulate the latter adequately, so you don't find out until it goes live.

The fact that the server is struggling to run, rather than just failing outright, is a good sign, though.  A few optimizations here and there, and things should be fine, especially once the load eases off a bit.


----------



## Merriss (Aug 6, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> the site has returned!!!



No, it's off again.

And it's on again.

And now it's off again.

Still off. 

Oh look! A puppy! 

And it's onnnnnnnooooit'sofffffff.....


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 6, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> the site has returned!!!


You won't know until they update the news column with relevant info.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 6, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Then everybody goes back on, then it will probably crash once more.
> 
> I don't really mind. I'm going to bed soon. The server will probably have its tweaking all fixed by the time I get on the computer tomorrow.


God you people are thick.
There wasn't any crashing in the first place.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24557


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 6, 2008)

furcity said:


> P.S looks like the serverhas actually crashed


It didn't crash. Overloaded, and yak & co tweaked the networking side of the system for efficiency as we went. It's much, much smoother.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 6, 2008)

I said I'd be checking in on performance once it goes back up, and so far it's running at least as fast as before the crash.  Since late night is borderline peak hours, perhaps I should stay up a while longer to see what happens.


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Then everybody goes back on, then it will probably crash once more.
> 
> I don't really mind. I'm going to bed soon. The server will probably have its tweaking all fixed by the time I get on the computer tomorrow.





Firehazard said:


> I said I'd be checking in on performance once it goes back up, and so far it's running at least as fast as before the crash. Since late night is borderline peak hours, perhaps I should stay up a while longer to see what happens.


 
The server didn't crash, it's just struggling under the load of everyone hammering it at once.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok thanks Dragoneer,my bad...

@ Yak= Nice work with the message center, looks good.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 6, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> The server didn't crash, it's just struggling under the load of everyone hammering it at once.


Neither.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Aug 6, 2008)

You know, it could also benefited if this announcement was made when there was little traffic. Then people would realize that FA is back on their own time.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2008)

THE FA IS A LIE.

Don't peddle your vile candy to ME, candy man! *flee*


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 6, 2008)

WHOA. WHOA. WHOA.  Database bug found: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4187/ most of the comments appear to be by the artist and I know they're not.



SDWolf said:


> The server didn't crash, it's just struggling under the load of everyone hammering it at once.


I meant back in June.


----------



## Tremaine (Aug 6, 2008)

"It's on!"
"It's off!"
"It's on!"
"It's off!"
"It's on!"
"Boys, it's called 'blinking'!"


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

*watches from his safe bunker as his 20k network nukes go off.
who wants popcorn!!


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2008)

*trembles* FA is back....

I feel like a crack junkie who's been clean for a year and then Jesus walks up with a truckload of the stuff for him.

Bless you, FA God. God bless us, one and everyfur.

*dives into the crack truck*


----------



## Manacat (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.


LOL, it took me like over 45 seconds to get that.

Thanks for all the work, and for the site!


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 6, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> WHOA. WHOA. WHOA.  Database bug found: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4187/ most of the comments appear to be by the artist and I know they're not.


Notified yak.


----------



## Ket-Ralus (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys, what are you doing? Take this site offline. I wasn't prepared for this magnitude of _WIN_.


----------



## falderal (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> The site is back online. We're doing some live tweaks right now to meet the flood and get things running smoothly. Hold in there.
> 
> *EDIT:* Server is getting slammed. We're tweaking as we go.



Usually, at times like these, when I'm waiting in line like everyone else, say for a store or place or attraction to open, and then the said thing goes open and everyone can go in again. There's usually a big jostle to get the heck in. At times like these, I'm usually generous to let several go ahead of me and then go in on my own turn. At this particular example, given the volume of people, I would probably stand back and let the stream of individuals pass me by to go in. Maybe jump on a countertop and let them go by. 
Then I stare in slight amusement of the big stream of folks going in until then.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1424293/


----------



## Leasara (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeez.  I would love to be watching the number of new submissions as it races skyward.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

its back
hahahahaha
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1423710/


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 6, 2008)

Leasara said:


> Jeez.  I would love to be watching the number of new submissions as it races skyward.


1,200+ new submissions in just a little bit over an hour since the site came back online.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

as a fun way to say welcome back.
heres a special image i made for the furs who did not get any good titty pictures.
warning you must be 18+ to click.
X3
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1424827/


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

bug discovered
comments on submissions are not being counted


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Eevrybody dance! and cheer in happy ness YAY!!!!!!! XD I am to hyper


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

Drakeclaw said:


> Eevrybody dance! and cheer in happy ness YAY!!!!!!! XD I am to hyper



heheehhehe
great now i have two new ideas for a lol-image

hyper dancing rick roll
hahahaha
you've been rick rolled


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 6, 2008)

That was unexpected.
Lets see... (portable) FireFox 3 is a bit slow loading the site, but I.E. 7 is running fine.
I like the way the submissions control panel is broken up by date.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 6, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> That was unexpected.
> Lets see... (portable) FireFox 3 is a bit slow loading the site, but I.E. 7 is running fine.


Gonna be kinda slow for a while, what with so many people satisfying their FA addiction.


----------



## WhisperPntr (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And in other news, Kleenex stocks went up 9.41%.



I'm sooo tempted to use this as a signature!


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice to see the site back up, just one question, is there a way to set it to always display NEWEST uplaods first instead of OLDEST by default?


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 6, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Nice to see the site back up, just one question, is there a way to set it to always display NEWEST uplaods first instead of OLDEST by default?



Agreed. Yak?

d.m.f.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 6, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Nice to see the site back up, just one question, is there a way to set it to always display NEWEST uplaods first instead of OLDEST by default?


This is a known issue and will be fixed.  Have patience.


----------



## Range (Aug 6, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> That was unexpected.
> Lets see... (portable) FireFox 3 is a bit slow loading the site, but I.E. 7 is running fine.
> I like the way the submissions control panel is broken up by date.



it's like that for normal Firefox too. No FA on mah firefox, now I gotta have two windows open D=
oh well, at least it's back |3


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 6, 2008)

omg yeah


----------



## keeshah (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It didn't crash. Overloaded, and yak & co tweaked the networking side of the system for efficiency as we went. It's much, much smoother.



How much help would novastar be if it was on-line to take the pressure off Tiamit?


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 6, 2008)

Another bug report: After maybe a month of sticking to specific dates, it has now gone back to fuzzy date format and won't change back.  The page that sets that setting says specific dates is already selected, and there is no Submit Changes button for if anyone wanted to change it.


----------



## Leasara (Aug 6, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> This is a known issue and will be fixed.  Have patience.



As long as that is being addressed, might I suggest swapping the [Nuke all Submissions] and [Remove Checked] boxes.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 6, 2008)

Small bug here (not sure if it was mentioned already), the comment and fav counter seems stuck at 0, the views counter seems to work though, just reporting, not complaining


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 6, 2008)

Leasara said:


> As long as that is being addressed, might I suggest swapping the [Nuke all Submissions] and [Remove Checked] boxes.


I don't see how that arrangement would be any better than the current.  Personally, I think the "nuke" button should be separated from _all_ the other buttons.

Don't worry too much about clicking it by accident, though.  It pops up a confirmation dialog before actually removing your notifications.



Daniel Kay said:


> Small bug here (not sure if it was mentioned already), the comment and fav counter seems stuck at 0, the views counter seems to work though, just reporting, not complaining


Yeah, the fav- and comment-counters are bork'd.  It's a known issue and will be addressed.


----------



## Leasara (Aug 6, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I don't see how that arrangement would be any better than the current.  Personally, I think the "nuke" button should be separated from _all_ the other buttons.
> 
> Don't worry too much about clicking it by accident, though.  It pops up a confirmation dialog before actually removing your notifications.



Ahh, very cool.  I've caught myself hovering over the button a couple times and it made me a little nervous


----------



## RaireEX08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you FA god-types. I've logged in (okay, I admit, checking FA was the first thing I did this morning after getting up), posted a little journal, and checked / nuked my subscribed-submissions. 
All looks fine to me again. 
I'll give the site another few days before I start browsing properly, simply because the poor new servers must already be melting through the floor. 
Again, thank you!


----------



## Aurali (Aug 6, 2008)

503'd just now.. yup... now we can officially say these servers have had their virginity broken :3


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 7, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I don't see how that arrangement would be any better than the current.  Personally, I think the "nuke" button should be separated from _all_ the other buttons.
> 
> Don't worry too much about clicking it by accident, though.  It pops up a confirmation dialog before actually removing your notifications.


Twice, actually.  Is there a reason the second one has to actually refer to them as porn (including when they aren't)?  Or is that "XXX" just a placeholder for a number?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 7, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Twice, actually.  Is there a reason the second one has to actually refer to them as porn (including when they aren't)?  Or is that "XXX" just a placeholder for a number?


Not sure.  I think I remember someone saying that was a code glitch, and that it should only be one confirmation, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 7, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Small bug here (not sure if it was mentioned already), the comment and fav counter seems stuck at 0, the views counter seems to work though, just reporting, not complaining



curious but didn't i just say something related to that?
lol


----------



## Kusatsu (Aug 7, 2008)

For the past couple of minutes its been down again.


----------



## Ane The Oddity (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm getting a dead screen of white. Tried clearing my cache and still get the same result. Just automatically says it's done loading with a plain, white screen.

:<

EDIT: Oh wait! It's working again now. X3


----------



## Rafeal (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok... what is the new IP or IPs... my comp won't connect...

I've flushed the dnscache, refreshed my IP addy (DHCP etc)

I know the site is getting slammed... but I am only getting 404 errors...

Help!


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 7, 2008)

Rafeal said:


> Ok... what is the new IP or IPs... my comp won't connect...
> 
> I've flushed the dnscache, refreshed my IP addy (DHCP etc)
> 
> ...


Try again.  It was not refreshing for me, either, until just a minute before this reply.


----------



## Rafeal (Aug 7, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Try again.  It was not refreshing for me, either, until just a minute before this reply.



Need I repeat...

I want the new IP addresses for the site... they have changed...


I am not getting through to the site.   Period.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 7, 2008)

Answered in PM.  It's all good.


----------



## yak (Aug 7, 2008)

You do not need to have the website's IP, it's what DNS was invented for. For convenience. Let it do it's job.

Just remove the entries you made in your hosts file. DNS has long been propagated to the entire world.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 7, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Not sure.  I think I remember someone saying that was a code glitch, and that it should only be one confirmation, but I'm not sure.


On my user page alone there are lots of bad CSS directives... several JavaScript warnings... and a class exception.

Also the journal comment counter is hosed.

Life goes on.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 7, 2008)

yak said:


> You do not need to have the website's IP, it's what DNS was invented for. For convenience. Let it do it's job.


Oh, c'mon... tell 'em. DNS nameservers and routers have been know to glitch.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 8, 2008)

*OT: DNS woes*



Ebon Lupus said:


> Oh, c'mon... tell 'em. DNS nameservers and routers have been know to glitch.


I did.

If others are having similar problems with their ISP's nameservers, I recommend switching temporarily to a public nameserver such as the ones run by http://www.OpenDNS.com/ (nameservers 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220).  OpenDNS have a how-to on their site.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Aug 11, 2008)

Is there really a need for an individual's submission and journal listin' to show that a Journal/Submission has been deleted?


----------



## Kilroy (Aug 13, 2008)

Something I noticed, but not sure if it's a known issue or not. A lot of user icons are refusing to load for me. If it's not in cache, it generally won't load, or takes hours to do so. Heck, I've left a window up for upwards of 15 hours and the thing is still trying to load icons.

Nevermind; it's an issue with my laptop. For some reason my network connections go wonky if I don't reboot the thing after a few days.


----------

